# Yazmin is now at the Bridge with Harley.



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Our beautiful Britsh cream girl aged nearly 18 was put to sleep today. We knew it was time and i could not be selfish and let you suffer.:crying:
No more pills and injections and things up your bottom.
We have some great memories of you. 
We saw you from the age of 3 days and couldn't wait to have you in our home. We then got Boris your little playmate and together you had many Happy years together.
Although we got you as a pet we decided to show you and you won every show you went to. You soon became a Grand Premiar we were so proud.
Harley will look after you and together you will be able to find Boris and Molly.
Life for us will never be quite the same.:crying:
We will look after your baby sister Chloe.

We love you so much.
We will all meet up again.

Love Mummy and Daddy and Chloe xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Thinking of you Jill  So sad for them both to go together 
RIP beloved Yazmin run free with your friend Harley over the Rainbow Bridge. He was only a baby and needs a your guiding paw


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Treasure all your memories of her
RIP Yazmin


----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss Jill - my thoughts are with you all xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

RIP Yasmin, run free at the bridge and look after Harley xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I wish I could say something helpful Jill but all I can do is send hugs, sometimes life is so hard but shes very lucky she had humans who were brave enough to do this last act for her. RIP gorgeous little lady, have tons of fun at the bridge xx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. Lost for words really. Sorry you are having such a crappy time at the mo.


----------



## Izzie (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really sorry for your loss, it must be such an awful time for you and your family. 

She had a wonderful life with you and she is at peace now x


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Just...... HUGE HUGS!! x


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Hope you have some peace tonight and manage to get some well earned rest. you must be in bits. Kind thoughts xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Im sure that Yazmin had almost 18 wonderful years with you and knew she was much loved.

May you spirit run forever free and may you always play in sunshine Yazmin


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Jill Im so very, very sorry :crying: was so hopeing she would be with you a little longer, huge hugs xxx

Enjoy the sunshine at the bridge beautiful Yazmin, Harley will help you catch the butterflys.


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh goodness, huge hugs (()) Sleep easy Yazmin and take care of Harley xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Jill, again I am so sorry.......

RIP Yazmin. You and Harley will make Rainbow Bridge even more beautiful.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So sorry Jill that you have lost Yazmin so soon after Harley-you must be deavastated

Thinking of you and sending you a BIG HUG!!!!

Hope Yazmin and Harley are together now at Rainbow Bridge and I know they will be watching over you
Maureen


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

*Epitaph for Yazmin & Harley*

"They brought such comfort; 
They were so amazingly beautiful:
Warm breath, furry lives, acute intelligence, 
Carriers of optimism and faith. 
For while they never seemed wholly convinced 
Of man's wisdom, they still, 
With the trust of their lives, 
Gave him the benefit of the doubt"

(Nancy Thayer from "Nell")

Thinking of you Jill,
with all good wishes,

Chill Minx


----------

